# what can I make ahead?



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I am hosting Thanksgiving dinner but I will be doing all the cooking and working a full time job so what can I make a head of time? So far I have made the pumpkin pie filling and froze it. Made the rolls and froze them. Today I am doing a pumpkin roll to freeze too.

How far in advance can I make the pickle roll ups?

I might cut up the apples for pie and freeze or make the crumb topping type and freeze the whole thing.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I make my cornbread dressing ahead and freeze it. Makes the flavors more intense.
Don't know if you make stuffing or dressing but you might be able to do the stuffing the same way.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

You can make your cakes ahead and freeze. Thaw before icing.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

All of it except the jello


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Mashed potatoes freeze well. Not sure what all you normally serve, but if you google make ahead thanksgiving you will see lots of ideas & suggestion on storing times for you sides.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

The cranberry sauce. Dips for appetizer chips.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

You can assemble most things the day before and refrigerate them in their baking dishes the night before. That way all you have to do is open the fridge and pull out the scalloped corn/green bean casserole/etc and pop it in the oven.

I know people who cook the turkey the day before. Then they slice it the morning of, when its cool and easier to slice, and put it in a pan with broth and reheat it that way. 

You can bake pies the day before too.

Plus any prep work you can do (dicing veggies, for example) the day before will make the actual day less stressful.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

My family farms responsibility for the cooking out. The person who has the party at their house cooks the bird. Then everyone else brings something.

If you have to do it all, then simplify. Nobody really needs 25 different dishes at Thanksgiving. It's healthier to have the turkey and veggies and only one starch and a simpled dessert. You don't have to have 5 salads and 3 different types of pie plus a steamed pudding.

If the family feels cheated because there aren't creamed onions and green bean casserole, then offer to allow them to host the party next year and cook what they want.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

By the way, instant mashed potatoes are allowed. Nobody will notice the difference once the potatoes are drowned in gravy.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Are you kidding me???? They won't know my tail end... I myself can spot instant mashed potatoes from 30 feet away.... The real deal has small chunks of potatoes, those instant flake potatoes ain't going to make it with my family no matter how much gravy is smothered on them... We plant and dig our own potatoes, enough for at least 6familys...


----------

